# (Free) Lighting Tool



## jaypeecee (8 May 2020)

Hi Folks,

I'd like to suggest an easy way to get an idea of the RGB balance and colour temperature of aquarium lighting. It may even suggest the dominant wavelength of the light being emitted from your lighting. All that's needed is a white piece of paper and one of many phone apps that are capable of analyzing colour of paint swatches, flowers, etc. My current favourite is _Color Picker _for Android, which is available from Google Play.

All that's necessary is to place the sheet of paper below the aquarium lighting. Then, using _Color Picker_, point your phone camera at the sheet of white paper. The light reflected from the paper will be analyzed by _Color Picker_. On your phone screen, you should have (from top to bottom):

1 Color temperature

2 Dominant wavelength

3 Luminance

4 RGB

The other data will probably be of no interest.

I think the measurements above are all self-explanatory.

When I contacted the developer of this app, he was very keen to point out that no-one should rely on this tool for critical measurements requiring specified accuracy.

If anyone wants to try this suggestion, you may want to replace the sheet of white paper with an alternative fireproof white material if using under lighting that can get hot. Please use wisely.

JPC


----------

